
Windows 7 will dump desktop apps for Web versions - E-mail, photo programs stripped - nickb
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-10048142-56.html
======
wmf
The headline is a little misleading; they're replacing some desktop apps with
other desktop apps.

